# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  الحورية بخيالي الصورة موجودة بالمرفقات(مرسومة بالقلم الرصاص)

## إحساس مرهف

الصورة موجودة الان
ارجوا ان تعطوني رايكم بصراحة
هل تمثل و لو جزء من تخيلكم عنها؟
افتحوا اللينك ده
http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/596/7014pv8.jpg

يا جماعة لو الصورة مش باينة يا ريت تقولولي
او شوفوا اصورة





http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/596/7014pv8.jpg

----------


## سارة محسن

رائع أحساس مرهف 
جميلة

----------


## bedo_ic

رائع جدا ورسم جميل جدا
برافو عليكى
تحياتى
بيدوووووووووو

----------


## Abdou Basha

صورة رائعة
انتي فنانة بقى على كده..!؟
يا ريت تضيفي جديدك دايما
 ::

----------


## حنـــــان

مافيش في بالي تخيل معين للحورية...
لكن الرسمة جميلة.
وياريت فعلا نشوف كل جديد منك دايما...
كل الشكر على مشاركتنا الصورة دي وتسلم ايدك.
وأهلا بيكي معنا في المنتدى.

----------


## saladino

رائعة جدا
بس مع انا راى حنان شكل الحورية هل يعنى حورية البحر او عروسة البحر يعنى؟

----------


## إحساس مرهف

> رائع أحساس مرهف 
> جميلة


شكرا سارة علي تعليقك و اسفة ان اتاخرت في الرد لكني لم اكن بالمنزل الفترة الماضية

----------


## إحساس مرهف

> رائع جدا ورسم جميل جدا
> برافو عليكى
> تحياتى
> بيدوووووووووو


بجد عجبتك؟ اشكرك جدا علي رأيك و يا رب اكون دائما علي حسن ظنك
اسفة للتاخر في الرد لاسباب خارجة عن ارادتي

----------


## إحساس مرهف

> صورة رائعة
> انتي فنانة بقى على كده..!؟
> يا ريت تضيفي جديدك دايما


عبدو باشا
متشكرة جدا علي تشريفك لموضوعي
انا بس برسم علي قدى لا فنانة و لا حاجة
اسفة علي التاخر في الرد عليك

----------


## إحساس مرهف

> مافيش في بالي تخيل معين للحورية...
> لكن الرسمة جميلة.
> وياريت فعلا نشوف كل جديد منك دايما...
> كل الشكر على مشاركتنا الصورة دي وتسلم ايدك.
> وأهلا بيكي معنا في المنتدى.



حبيبتي حنان
اشكرك جدا علي رايك و اتمني اكون عند حسن ظنك دائما
اسفة للتاخر عليكي في الرد.....اعذريني

----------


## إحساس مرهف

> رائعة جدا
> بس مع انا راى حنان شكل الحورية هل يعنى حورية البحر او عروسة البحر يعنى؟


saladino باشا
انا لا اقصد حورية معينة بل اقصد الجميع
سواء حورية عروس البحر
او الحورية في خيال كل شاب
او الحورية التي تجسد جمال المرأة في كل جزء منها
بس كده!
اشكرك علي رايك و اهتمامك و حرصك علي الرد علي

----------


## ابن الجنوب

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إحساس مرهف
					
				
saladino باشا
انا لا اقصد حورية معينة بل اقصد الجميع
سواء حورية عروس البحر
او الحورية في خيال كل شاب
او الحورية التي تجسد جمال المرأة في كل جزء منها
بس كده!
اشكرك علي رايك و اهتمامك و حرصك علي الرد علي


عندك حق احساس مرهف ، ودي مش رسمة لحورية من الحور العين لأن مفيش حد يتخيل الحور العين
على العموم رسمتك جميله ، بس يارب متطوليش في الإضافة لأني مش هاستنى عشر سنين علشان اشوف ايدها اليمين وهي ماسكة طرف ثوبها ... 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياريت نشوف المزيد*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله تسلم ايدك يا احساس 

صورة حلوة خالص 

ورمضان كريم يا سكر

----------


## إحساس مرهف

اشكرك جدا يا دكتورة نسيبة

و كل سنة و انتي طيبة
اعاد الله رمضان علينا باليمن و البركات

----------


## aynad

_الصورة مش ظاهرة عندي يا احساس
واللينك بيقولي الوصول للصفحة غير مسموح به_

----------


## مظلوووم

الصوره جميله جدا ما شاء الله
وفعلا تنم عن ذوق فنانه  :good: 
وعلى فكره بينى وبينك لو رسمتينى صورتى هاتبقى احلى من الحوريه بتاعتك  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
باهرج طبعا اوعى تزعلى  :;): 
بجد والله تسلم ايدك وياريت نشوف الجديد دايما  :: 
ويجعلوا عاااااااامر
انوووووبيس

----------


## إحساس مرهف

عزيزي aynad 
انا مش عارفة ليه مشتغلتش عندك بس ممكن يكون النت كان عندك معاكس شوية ساعتها
يا ريت المحاولة مرة اخري

اما للعزيز مظلوم
اشكرك جدا علي تعليقك بجد رفعت من روحي المعنوية
بجد و الله
و كل سنة و انت طيب
و متخفش انا مبزعلش ابدا من اي حد في المنتدي الجميل دة
ده انت حتي دمك خفيف
اشوفك قريب في عملي الجديد

----------


## ابن البلد

جميلة أوي إحساس ورسم رقيق جدا 
بس فيه حاجه أعتقد يديها محتاجه شوية إتقان لان الأصابع مش واضحة بشكل سليم وشعرت أن صوابعها ذات طابع شرير غير معبر عن ملامح وجهها الجميل والهادي.
غير ان الذارع نفسه بدايته مرتفع قليلا ولكن في المجمل الرسم جيد 
 :f:   :y:

----------


## milly

الصورة روعة ..تسلم ايديك ..بانتظار كل ما هو جميل منك ان شاء الله 
رمضان كريم

----------


## إحساس مرهف

اسفة جا علي التاخير في الرد حقيقي
انا اتاخرت جدا عليكم لكن معلش الظروف 
بالنسبة لسيدي المشرف العام اشكرك لتعليقك بجد حقيقي فدني جدا و انا احاول التعديل و اشكرك علي تشريف موضوعي بالحضور

و اشكر ميللي علي ذوقها و مرسي ليك جدا جدا

----------


## محمد نديم

رائعة
أنامل فنانة رسمت فأدبدعت
شكرا إحساس مرهف
في انتظار المزيد


محمد نديم

----------


## إحساس مرهف

اشكرك جدا يا استاذ محمد
حقا اشكرك لرايك و لتشريفك للتعليق علي الموضوع
و اتمني ان تنال محاولاتي رضاك دوما و رضي اعضاء المنتدي الكرام
شكرا

----------


## ميمو المصرى

حلوه جدا
تسلم أيدك
أنا كمان بعرف أرسم
ميرسى كتيررر

----------


## Hesham Osman

الرسم فعلا رائع,
تسلم ايدك.
بس خسارة أنك لم تكمليها.
تحياتي

----------


## إحساس مرهف

> حلوه جدا
> تسلم أيدك
> أنا كمان بعرف أرسم
> ميرسى كتيررر


[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اشكرك كتير ميمو العزيز
طيب لما انت كمان بتعرف ترسم  خاليني اشوف حاجة من رسمك
و اشكرك علي ردك الجميل[/grade]

----------


## إحساس مرهف

> الرسم فعلا رائع,
> تسلم ايدك.
> بس خسارة أنك لم تكمليها.
> تحياتي


[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]عزيزي الاستاذ هشام 
اشكرك علي تعليقك
هي ممكن تكون خسارة اني ما كملتهاش
لكن لا ادري في هذه الصورة بالذات لا ارسم فيها الا
عندما تكون حالتي النفسية مهيئة بشكل معين
عندما اكون في حالة عاطفية مهيئة لتكملتها و غير هذه الاوقات
اعجز تماما امامها
عموما ربنا يسهل و تكمل
اشكرك للمرة الثانية[/grade]

----------


## aynad

صورة روعة يا احساس
فنانة بجد
انا كمان برسم بس اعتزلت علشان الولاد ههههههه

----------


## إحساس مرهف

> صورة روعة يا احساس
> فنانة بجد
> انا كمان برسم بس اعتزلت علشان الولاد ههههههه


حبيبتي aynad مرسي علي ردك الجميل

انا بردوا عندي نونة و مش عارفة اعمل منها حاجة

تيجي نخللي الاولاد يلعبوا معاها و نفضي احنا لنفسنا شوية؟

----------


## aynad

*ربنا يخليهالك يارب يا احساس
انا موافقة تعالي نلمهم علي بعض ونهرب احنا هههههههه*

----------


## قلب مصر

صورة رائعة ...... تنم بالفعل عن احساس مرهف

تحياتى  :f:

----------


## إحساس مرهف

> صورة رائعة ...... تنم بالفعل عن احساس مرهف
> 
> تحياتى


اشكرك جدا يا ام يوسف

ده من زوقك بس

و ربنا يخللي لك يوسف

----------


## Maruko

جميلة يا احساس 
انتى فنانة بجد 
تسلم ايدك يا قمر

تحياتى .... :f:

----------


## ريـم

جميلة أوي أوي يا إحساس مرهف
زي ما تكون الحورية هتتحرك قدامك..
تحياتي  :f:

----------

